# What is the best book on bow repair and maintenance?



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

NOT A BOOK but stay off work a day & surf on here & ask questions on here & ASN & ALC archery sights . you will get more from real people on these sights then paying for a book with out of date equipment .


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*That's all well and good, but...*

I know a lot of ways of doing different things to archery equipment, but I need to know better ways of doing somethings and I need it at the time not all at once. I just want a reference guide for everything from changing string to fletching. (just examples I don't need advice).

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Here's a book for ya*



WGMitch said:


> I know a lot of ways of doing different things to archery equipment, but I need to know better ways of doing somethings and I need it at the time not all at once. I just want a reference guide for everything from changing string to fletching. (just examples I don't need advice).
> 
> Thanks


Larry Wise, "Tuning your compound bow".
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=872


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Get LeEarl's DVD on tuning*

Get LeEarl's DVD on tuning.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=266383&referrerid=22477


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I would say the best book isn't a book - it's LeEarl's DVD!

I have Larry's book - it's quite oudated.

The other details you can fill here in AT or there in ALC.

And take a look here also:

http://www.alansarchery.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Tuning/TuneFrame.htm


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree on buying LeEarl's video. It is money well spent.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

robertyb said:


> I agree on buying LeEarl's video. It is money well spent.



I also have the books by Larry Wise, I would get LeEarls DVD first


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I just ordered the DVD.

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*You will enjoy the DVD, it's very well done*



WGMitch said:


> I just ordered the DVD.
> 
> I really appreciate the help.



LeEarl has had great interest in this current DVD, which is his 2nd edition.

The videography is very professional and the chapter selection is handy.
His advice and step by step instruction is spot on. He covers single and twin cam bows, center serving, cam synch, etc.

nuts&bolts.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks again.*

I am still very interested in finding a full guide/reference to string tying and more.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Send me a pm with Email address for AKDoug Picture Thread how to tie first bowstring*



WGMitch said:


> I am still very interested in finding a full guide/reference to string tying and more.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


WGMitch:

I have the BCY DVD regarding how to tie your own bowstrings,
and I have a pdf file of the AKDoug Picture Thread "My 9 y.o. ties his first bow string".

AKDoug's thread is much better in my opinion.

Send me a pm with your email address and I will send you a pdf file.
His technique works great. PDF file is too large to attach here.

nuts&bolts.


----------



## Ottoslanding (Feb 2, 2006)

*ASN & ALC archery sights*

:noidea:



What are the full names and where are these sights located?



Otto



:aero: 








PA.JAY said:


> NOT A BOOK but stay off work a day & surf on here & ask questions on here & ASN & ALC archery sights . you will get more from real people on these sights then paying for a book with out of date equipment .


----------



## diamondhunter (Jan 21, 2006)

i would also like the full name of these sites .....


----------



## flexiblegoat (Jul 12, 2005)

Ottoslanding said:


> :noidea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.archerylearningcenter.com - focused on target archery and advanced shooting information

www.archerysite.net - focused on 3D archery and information related to general archery.


----------



## buck bustin 1 (Apr 9, 2006)

You know I have bought a few books thinking they would help & they did at first BUT,,,there are alot of things that cant be found in books...If somebody cant show or tell you what you need to know here or the Mathews forum it is just simply not available to human knowledge...Use your printer & get several binders & you can make youre own CUSTOM books that is well,simply money would not be able to buy...And really would like to take the time right now to thank each & every one of you out there that takes the time togive away the wisdom that they have learned...THANK YOU...


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

We are still waiting on the book named Nuts and Bolts:wink:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

This is a pretty good little book:

_Simple Maintenance for Archery._
-by Ruth Rowe and Alan Anderson

Available from Amazon.


----------

